# Bore snake??



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What exactly is the point of a bore snake? I had tried one the last few weeks thinking it was working; since I was getting good results I presumed it was working. I use it on my son's rifle and not good results, so I start looking at each factor. First one being the cleanliness of the barrel. So, I push a wad down there and it comes out filthy dirty even after the bore snake. I could not believe how dirty it was, terribly dirty. It took a solid 15 patches to get it cleaned out, so what is the point of the bore snake. I shoot a fair amount of Barnes bullets, so I got the Barnes cleaner that really scrubbed it down to a polished clean.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I won't use a bore snake and think they're a horrible idea. They're perfect for those that think running a dirty piece of brass bristle infused rope down the barrel will somehow clean said barrel. To me, it's like cleaning your fanny with the same dirty paper. No matter how many passes you make, you're still dirty. Please forgive my use of such a gross analogy, but it's the best example I could come up with.

I only use Dewey coated rods and a bore guide like the one's Russ Haydon sells.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I use mine at the range when I switch between loads with different powders. Also carry it in the field if there is a threat of moisture or debris getting in the barrel. Basically, I use them as a field cleaner until I can get home and clean them right. Otis makes a much nicer unit but its also a lot more $$.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

As mentioned, they're okay for a quick pull through in the field if it's needed (which is rarely).

You can't beat a good quality one piece coated rod with proper sized jags. Dont forget a bore guide..

Dont expect I'll buy another snake.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Like others said, they are great for that rare time out hunting when you trip over a log and plant the barrel in the mud. Beyond that I like a nice fiberglass rod for cleaning ala what Sawsman said.


-DallanC


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Something tells me that some people don't use bore cleaner on the snake. In which case results would be very poor. 
However, they are best used as a field bore cleaner. 

Others outfits are coming out with their own versions as well, with some improvements. Otis is one of these.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

royta said:


> I won't use a bore snake and think they're a horrible idea. They're perfect for those that think running a dirty piece of brass bristle infused rope down the barrel will somehow clean said barrel. To me, it's like cleaning your fanny with the same dirty paper. No matter how many passes you make, you're still dirty. Please forgive my use of such a gross analogy, but it's the best example I could come up with.
> 
> I only use Dewey coated rods and a bore guide like the one's Russ Haydon sells.


Fanny paper is NOT reusable...oh crap


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm surprised they're as popular as they are. I've never heard of anybody running a bore snake down a barrel they care about.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Fanny paper is NOT reusable...oh crap


Lol...

And neither are bore patches. A bore snake is nothing more than a used & dirty bore patch. To each their own though.

On another note, I never crap in the dark. Not without a flashlight at least.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

A bore snake is all i us on my shotguns and in fact it is all i will use on my AR. I have seen far more damage from rod use than is gained by cleaning the he11 out a dirty bore. if your bore is not prepped before you put a bullet down the tube then rods are just putting undue wear in the throat and marring your crown. I use two bore snakes: one left soaking in solvent and one dry with a little oil on the end. Hot soapy water work great to clean your snakes and hang them up to dry.
Big


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Fanny paper is NOT reusable...oh crap


Got in touch with my "inner self" today. That's the last time I buy cheap toilet paper....

Like the OP I always thought I was getting pretty good results with my snakes until I ran a rod and patch through a "clean" barrel. I kept the snakes around for quick cleanings like everyone else but use the rod for the real work.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I do that too twinkie. I have snakes for almost all my guns for quick cleaning, and sometimes after washing them out good I will use them for final lube too as the fibers get the lube down in the lands, but for really deep cleaning a coated rod is the best. I don't use my guns enough to get a lot of fouling in them - strike that - I haven't used them enough in the past to foul them much, and teh snakes have proven to do the light work just fine.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't take it anymore. I'm coming out of the closet. I use bore snakes; have for years.

There, I feel better.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I can't take it anymore. I'm coming out of the closet. I use bore snakes; have for years.
> 
> There, I feel better.


I never thought I would see the day that Good would give in to the capitalistic fellars who made the bore snake; next thing he is going to say is that he has been buying his sausage from Hormel! I am pretty sure that it is a sign of the end, I just read it in Revelations, watch out for the red moon tonight guys. *-HELP!-*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I started using the Barnes copper remover; it is amazing just how much crap it cleans out of there, man I thought I was getting them clean before...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I started using the Barnes copper remover; it is amazing just how much crap it cleans out of there, man I thought I was getting them clean before...


If you want a real eye opener, get a brand new brush, and a chamber plug. Wet the bore, scrub with a new brush, pull patches until they come out clean, install chamber plug, fill the barrel full of solvent, (not the Barnes copper remover), and let it soak for 36 to 48 hours. I had a barrel that would show powder fouling one time, and copper the next. If memory serves me correctly, I did the soaking 6 or 7 times.

:shock::shock::shock::shock:

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I started using the Barnes copper remover; it is amazing just how much crap it cleans out of there, man I thought I was getting them clean before...


My father was one of the finest shots I ever seen. He was a .308 and 30-06 guy, like many were from the generation before me.

He would catch me cleaning a rifle after a hunt, get all anxious and say, "What the #&%$ are you doing with that gun, yer gonna rooin it". 

Hey, don't some of those long range guys like to pop one off after cleaning their rifle just to get a nice layer of copper in their barrel?

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Although I am no expert, my experience leads me to completely disagree with bigbr. The only rods that damage a bore are those made from harder material than the bore itself. Like was stated above; get a Dewey rod and the right jags and clean away. Not that it matters, but I have never seen a bore snake at a shooting match. Bore guides are great for lining up the rod and keeping solvents out of the trigger. Of course you don't have to worry about any of this nonsense if you are ok with MOPP accuracy.(that's minute of paper plate).SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, don't some of those long range guys like to pop one off after cleaning their rifle just to get a nice layer of copper in their barrel?
> 
> .


Yeah, I read that recently and I was only using the bore snake for nearly a year and had pretty decent results. After El Matador hooked me up with some RL19 I got the best results yet with the Barnes LRX175 and posted up a .661 at 200 yards last weekend, so between a full cleaning and the powder it turned out nicely. I did soak it for a while then brush, then solvent until they came out clean, then used the copper remover and they came out filthy dirty for about 5 more patches.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What ever happened to that Outers magic ultrasonic rod thingie that you stuck down the barrel for like 12 hours and it would clean your barrel?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to stick a pencil eraser in the bore end, fill up the barrel with carburator cleaner from the action end, let it sit for 15 minutes then dump it out and run patches down it. It was amazing how much gunk came out -O,-

And to goob, guns that prefer a layer of "fouling" for best accuracy typically have a rougher bore and could probably benefit from some careful lapping.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I used to stick a pencil eraser in the bore end, fill up the barrel with carburator cleaner from the action end, let it sit for 15 minutes then dump it out and run patches down it. It was amazing how much gunk came out -O,-
> 
> And to goob, guns that prefer a layer of "fouling" for best accuracy typically have a rougher bore and could probably benefit from some careful lapping.
> 
> -DallanC


thanks, I've been waiting for you. I have good luck with carburator cleaner especially on used rifles or rifled barrels that had some birdshot ran thru them, lead fouling. I try not to get any of the carb cleaner on the wood although I haven't had any problems when I do over spray.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking of building a long range rifle so I've been Googling. I read an article about a long range guy that purposely shot a certain projectile thru his gun to add a minute layer of copper in order to improve accuracy. 

And it goes without saying I believe everything I read on the internet.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a good little chat with the SW counter guy today. Very knowledgeable and friendly guy. From the discussion I could tell he is a life long card carrying member and knows his stuff. He says that there are many gunsmiths that swear by using nothing more than bore snakes. He stated that you can essentially do your own bore lapping job with the bore snake. He said to wrap the copper portion with 0000 steel wool on the copper portion covered with JB bore cleaning compound. He says he ran that through about 35 times and he had never had such an easy barrel to clean as nothing can stick well and all of the little burs are gone. He indicated that the gunsmiths really like them as you can't do any damage to the crown or barrel.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I started using a bore snake a few years ago and really like it. I do not use it for regular cleaning, just as a portable and quick way to keep the bore somewhat clean. My factory Rem 700 will lose accuracy after 15 shots or so and cleaning rods are a bit cumbersome at the range. One spray of solvent and 2 passes through the bore with a snake and she's clean enough to maintain accuracy. My opinion is that they are great for removing the majority of fouling but aren't absorbent enough to remove all the fine material that a patch will.


----------

